

All Of Ron Conway's Investments Since 2005 - andre3k1
http://www.businessinsider.com/sv-angel-portfolio-2011-2?slop=1

======
damoncali
He's invested in more companies than I have heard of.

------
Stealx
This is amazing, I'm geeking out over here.

~~~
andre3k1
It's a shame that this one won't hit the front page. I was really looking
forward to an HN discussion on this.

Oh well, lesson learned. Next time I'll wait until things die down before I
hit submit.

